# Mutt march!



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone from Detroit area willing to let me join their team/ provide transportation....? It's for a great cause! I really want to go, but I'm stuck on campus! The bus system here can be quite intimidating if you're not used to it.... http://www.michiganhumane.org/site/PageNavigator/MuttMarch.html#.UYvoq3y9KSN


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

